# Framedrops in WOW mit AMD FX8320 und AMD HD 7850



## rhyn2012 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo.

Mit der im Titel genannten Hardware habe ich das Problem, das während eines 25er Raids die Frames auf ca 25 runter gehen.

Das ist mir zu wenig. ich spiele auf mittel bis hoch. Schatten habe ich auf Low..

Wie kann das sein? 


Flaschnhals habe ich nicht wirklich. Graka iss gerad mal zu 50-60 % ausgelastet.

CPU dürfte auch nicht überfordert sein... ok die Single Thread Leistung ist schlechter als die eines Intels, aber WoW mit knapp 4 GHz sollten schon flüssig laufen oder?



MFG


----------



## leckerbier (15. Juli 2013)

In was für einer Auflösung spielst du? In FullHD sollte es keine Probleme geben, aber in höheren Auflösungen kann die Grafikkarte doch etwas straucheln. Oder ist deine Internetverbindung vielleicht das Problem?


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich spiele in 1080p ,also FullHD.

Meine Internetverbindung ist normal gut. Hab einen super Ping, und das bei einer 16K Leitung der Telekom.
Spiele auch per Lan, nicht Wlan


----------



## leckerbier (15. Juli 2013)

Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher nutzt du?


----------



## stone-cold (15. Juli 2013)

Ich sags mal so. CPU-Power kannst bei Raids nie genug haben. Klar ist deine CPU nicht schlecht, aber in 25 Raids kann es selbst da zu Engpässen führen. Siehst du ja auch an der Auslastung der GPU. Sie lieber froh noch 25 FPS zu haben, mich hat es seinerzeit teilweise in Raids mit 10 FPS gebeutelt, obewohl ich im normalen Spiel immer am VSync dran war.


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Juli 2013)

okay.

und ich habe 4 GB DDR 3 1600er Ram


----------



## leckerbier (15. Juli 2013)

Es kann ja sein das der Arbeitsspeicher überläuft, und dann auf die langsamere Festplatte auslagert. Die CPU ist eigentlich stark genug.


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Juli 2013)

also wenn ich zocke habe ich nur 50 % sprich 2 GB in gebrauch, 2 gb sind noch frei


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Juli 2013)

kann es am single channel liegen? ich dachte bisher immer, das der unterschied zum dualchannel zu vernachlässigen sei


----------



## stone-cold (16. Juli 2013)

Selbst wenn du auf Dualchannel gehst, glaube ich nicht, dass du plötzlich 40 fps bekommst. Wird sicher ein klein wenig helfen, aber ob nun 26 gegenüber 25 fps einen merklichen Vorteil bringen.

Wow nutzt nur 2 Kerne richtig. Daher brauchst du dort eher ProKernleistung als viele Kerne. Da ist deine CPU den aktuellen Intel leider etwas hinterher und selbst bei denen wirste in Raids nen Drop haben.


----------



## drebbin (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn die graka nicht auf 100% läuft bei deinen framedrops dann bleibt nur ram oder cpu.
Stelle erstmal sicher das dualchannel aktiv ist.
Kannst ja versuchen ein paar Kerne zu deaktivieren damit du bei den übrigen ein höheres OC Ergebniss bekommst.
Bei übertaktung dran denken das bei deiner Amd cpu nicht nur core sondern auch northbridge relevant ist.


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich hätte auch framedropps, ich Spiele auf Mittel, ich hab knappe 3,5 GB RAM Auslastung und seit ich vsync anhaben zock ich überall mit 60fps vorher 80-100 und in raids 33 fps vorher gingen die runter bis 8 fps


----------



## Scalon (17. Juli 2013)

Versuche mal den Turbo auszuschalten, es gab scheinbar schon öfter Probleme bzw Framedrops die durch den Turbo zustande kamen.


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. Juli 2013)

Habe den Turbo nun deaktiviert. Lasse ihn derzeit als FX 6300 laufen ca.. mit 3,9 GHz ohne Turbo. 

NB OC funktioniert bei mir nie... da schaltet sich immer mein Grafikartentreiber ab, also das Aero.

Aktuell erreiche ich diesen Takt mit 1,2 Vcore. Ich möchte auch ein kühles, ruhiges System haben. 

Meint ihr, ich könnte nie NB noch OC? Ohne mehr Spannung als aktuell drauf geben zu müssen?

MFG


----------



## Scalon (18. Juli 2013)

sind durch das Abschalten des Turbos dein Framdrops verschwunden? 
Zum NB OC: einfach versuchen xD


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. Juli 2013)

habs versucht, aber sowie ich von 2200 auf 2400 gehe, bekomm ich schon diese Probleme.

die Drops sind nicht mehr so stark, droppe auch auf 27-30 aber ich denke das liegt nicht an der cpu als solches. mehr ist einfach nicht zu holen.

gestern mit einem bekannten getestet--- er hat nen Intel i5 2320. und nicht im raid, sondern so an verschiedenen test stellen hat er immer um die 10-20 Frames mehr. ca 13 mehr in orgrimmar, wenns recht voll war. hatte ich 31 und er so 43-44. und an einer leeren ecke, hatte ich ca 72 und er 82-84

unsere grafikkarten haben sich dabei gelangweilt, also reine cpu leistung


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. Juli 2013)

Sodale... jetzt lasse ich ihn mit 2 modulen, also 4 threads laufen @@4,3 GHz und ich muss sagen, läuft besser im raid.

meistens über 40 Frames infight, ab und zu dropt es, aber nicht so oft und schon garnicht so lange wie zuvor... 

also garnicht mal schlecht..


----------



## bfgc (20. Juli 2013)

Sag einfach den anderen im Raid, sie sollen mal ihre nutzlosen Schnüffler-Addons, Item-Checker und Dmg-Recorder wie z.B. Recount, BigBrother usw. ausmachen und du hast garantiert 20Fps mehr bei voller Aktion.
Weder deine CPU noch deine Grafikkarte sind zu schwach für WoW in Full-HD mit 25 Leuten in irgendeinem aktuellen Encounter, es ist die schiere Flut an nutzlosem Datenaustausch die alles ausbremst.


----------



## rhyn2012 (20. Juli 2013)

Ja das währ eine Möglichkeit, aber dürfte schwierig werden, sowas bei allen durch zu setzen


----------



## bfgc (21. Juli 2013)

Naja, ich spiel seit Jahren hauptsächlich Heiler, kenne alle Performance-Höhen und Tiefen in WoW, sowie anderen MMO's.
Als DD oder teileweise auch als Tanks ist es oft egal wenn der eine oder andere Cast/Style nicht gleich zur richtigen Zeit an-/kommt. Aber wenn es beim Heilen zu massiven Framedrops kommt, gehen sehr schnell die Leute drauf und dann ist es bis zum Wipe kaum mehr weit.
Im Prinzip halte ich meine Addons immer so klein wie nötig, darüber hinaus kann man ja mit den Leuten in der Gruppe, Raid, Warband usw. auch reden, sofern man Stamm ist. Wenn es wirklich unspielbar bleibt.

Ein bischen kannst du noch mit kleinen Helferlein wie Easytoolz rauskitzeln, da WoW z.B. nur rudimentär auf Multithreading ausgelegt ist. Allerdings bezweifel ich, das du mehr als 3fps damit rausbekommen wirst, eher verkürzen sich nur Ladezeiten.


----------



## drebbin (21. Juli 2013)

Freut mich wenn mein tipp ein klein wenig gebracht hat^^
Kannst ja mal probieren ob das ausstellen von addons wie recount,die Daten sammeln und verwerten, etwas bringt,wie im vorRedner,alles cpu Last,die fürs spiel nur nette nebenDinger sind


----------



## Horstinator90 (22. Juli 2013)

Jap, viele Addons fressen auch viel Leistung , das hab ich zu gut gemerkt  damals auf meinen Alten PC


----------

